
Navigating the tension between work and relationships - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/opinion/work-relationships.html
======
rootusrootus
> A survey of the fastest-growing tech start-ups found that the average age of
> the founder was 45.

Great, now I feel a glimmer of hope!

------
scottlocklin
Gads I hate David Brooks. Here I am, reading moral and life advice from an
asshole who traded his wife in for a 23 year younger model, gives war-
mongering neocon goon-policy advice to America in various thinktanks and NYT
columns, despite being a Canadian with a son in the IDF. He tells me to shape
my life like a pentagram, and is bragging he goes to conferences with liberals
AND conservatives, lookit how alternative he is, woo-woo.

David Brooks (like Arthur Brooks who inexplicably gets linked here sometimes
too) should be a cautionary tale of how you can make shitty choices and be a
lousy human being, but you'll be taken care of if you fit into a certain
social milieux and regurgitate the correct oligarch pieties for the peasants.
Bleauch. It isn't even a well written article; what's he saying at the end? Go
to more conferences? It's OK to be old as long as you're well balanced? Don't
get too good at anything?

~~~
as-j
To save anyone else time here's his wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Brooks_(commentator)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Brooks_\(commentator\))

------
catotheyoungest
Something I learned just in time to salvage my marriage: whenever you find
yourself in a conflict between work and relationships, choose relationships.
Getting a new job is a hell of a lot easier than making new friends or finding
a new lover or spouse.

